# Foul water !



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

Been out in our new van this weekend, all pretty good, but the water tastes foul when boiled to make tea. Is this normal in a brand new motorhome and if so, what can be done about it ?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Nature pure water filter does it for me, never any problem with taste wherever the water comes from.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

What we do nowadays is have several 5 litre plastic containers with the same water as we use for tea and use that and only that in the kettle. The water for the tank is used for washing and washing up only - nothing wrong with it, just a matter of personal choice.

In a brand new van, I would imagine that there will be a plastic taint in the water for several fills anyway......

We're in Suffolk too - south of Sudbury...

hope the above helps


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I would flush through the water system of a new van. There are numerous ways of doing this and if you search the forum, you'll find them and also realise that there is little agreement on what is the best way! I use Milton but it's not universally popular and in neat form, can strip metal.

I'd also check your kettle. Gas kettles can often give off a metallic taste if not cleaned periodically.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We have a natural filters aswell, and these are great.

But you have to weigh the costs of the replacement cartridges v the ease of use v alternatives.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The taste wears off quite soon, and being a brand new van you know there are no lurking nasties in the tank from a previous owner's neglect. :roll: 

We drink straight from our tank and have never suffered any ill effects.

Used to drink from streams in my younger days without a second thought, but I did walk downstream about 200 yards first if there were sheep around . . . just to make sure there wasn't a dead one in the water. 8O 8O (Still do when I'm in the mountains. :wink: )

Only my opinion, but I think we are becoming paranoid about hygiene.

Wipes for this, sprays for that, wipes to use after you have sprayed. Even a sensor operated soap pump so you don't touch the top . . . for gawd's sake! :roll: The only reason to touch the top is because you are about to wash your hands with a jollop that kills 99% of all known life on Earth!! 8O 

My opinion only - as I said.

Dave


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

I would be more worried by dead sheep UPSTREAM !!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Bobfiggis said:


> I would be more worried by dead sheep UPSTREAM !!!


Boy Scout Manual Bob. :wink:

Walk *downstream *200 yards, and if you pass nothing nasty in the water you know then that you have 200 yards of clear water *upstream*.

The theory is (was) that in a fast flowing stream, 200 yards is enough for natural bacteria (or whatever?) to purify the water so it's fit to drink.

I'm still here, so it seems to be true! :wink: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## spanky186 (Aug 2, 2010)

we have the same trouble, purchased a ford iveco campervan which is 22 years old! it had been standing for a year previous to us buying it,and the water was nasty. we have tried milton a few times and have just bought some other stuff to try.....if this does not work i have been told we may have to replace the tanks! does anyone know how much these tend to cost new?


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

Misunderstood you Dave.

Assumed you were going 200 yds downstream to check for nasties and then going back upstream to camp spot to drink !!


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*foul water*

Hi All,

Weil's disease and oocysts (Giardia lamblia, Cryptosporidium) and the like are a little bit difficult to spot in rivers and streams. I don't think its a good idea to drink from streams without some treatment of the water. Having had giardiasis I would not recommend it, there is no cure except diet and your own immune system. Mine took 6 months to clear.

The plumbing in the new van like all new systems needs to be flushed out and sanitized. (see here)

Regards

Graham


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

spanky186 said:


> we have the same trouble, purchased a ford iveco campervan which is 22 years old! it had been standing for a year previous to us buying it,and the water was nasty. we have tried milton a few times and have just bought some other stuff to try.....if this does not work i have been told we may have to replace the tanks! does anyone know how much these tend to cost new?


Fiamma tanks 70 litre if they fit >>HERE<<

or you could try 6 litres of cheap Coke in an empty tank and let it slosh about a bit on a run and then pump it through the tap.

Peter


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

How is it "foul"? Does it have a plastic taste? Or a mouldy, sulphur-type taste?

We always rinse through after a long period. We also use sterilising tablets about once a year. Like Zeb, we drink straight from the tank without any problems. In the summer, we need to run water through all pipes and taps for 5-10 seconds, as the water in them can get a bit stale.

Gerald


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> ........Only my opinion, but I think we are becoming paranoid about hygiene.
> Wipes for this, sprays for that, wipes to use after you have sprayed. Even a sensor operated soap pump so you don't touch the top . . . for gawd's sake! :roll: The only reason to touch the top is because you are about to wash your hands with a jollop that kills 99% of all known life on Earth!! 8O
> My opinion only - as I said.
> Dave


Dave, sorry but you don't sole rights to that opinion:wink: 
I am from the "eat it off the kitchen floor" brigade because if you don't you will never get the immunity to protect you against the 1% of remaining life on earth that is really likely to kill you :roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

TDG said:


> I am from the "eat it off the kitchen floor" brigade because if you don't you will never get the immunity to protect you against the 1% of remaining life on earth that is really likely to kill you :roll:


So am I TDG, and I too practice what I preach. :wink:

Sometimes get some funny looks though when I drop something in public, pick it up and blow the bits off it, then eat it.

And yes - those adverts amuse me too.

The 99.9% of germs are pretty harmless and no problem at all. It's the other bu$$er that worries me - or it would if I was idiot enough to take the ad seriously! :roll: :roll:

First create an anxiety in the minds of young mothers. Then you can sell 'em anything which promises to address that anxiety! 8O 8O

Sell-by dates . . . what a laugh. The antidote to common sense! :roll:

Hey up. There might be Mods about. Better get back on topic. :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Water Tanks*

We use Puriclean twice yearly in the Fresh Tanks and Bio Washing tablets in the Grey.

We use the on board water for personal consumption and the grey tanks only take personal washing/shower water.
All washing up water goes in a bucket to chuck it.

Steve


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> TDG said:
> 
> 
> > I am from the "eat it off the kitchen floor" brigade because if you don't you will never get the immunity to protect you against the 1% of remaining life on earth that is really likely to kill you :roll:
> ...


Hi Dave & TRG,

So you would be happy to consume food from a dirty restaurant?

Graham


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> spanky186 said:
> 
> 
> > we have the same trouble, purchased a ford iveco campervan which is 22 years old! it had been standing for a year previous to us buying it,and the water was nasty. we have tried milton a few times and have just bought some other stuff to try.....if this does not work i have been told we may have to replace the tanks! does anyone know how much these tend to cost new?
> ...


Hi Peter,

CocaCola simply relies on its acidic Ph value (about 3) as a disinfectant but hard water would negate any effect this might have. See my article here although this was about grey tanks the pinciples are similar.

Graham


----------



## spanky186 (Aug 2, 2010)

its elsan tank clear i have purchased, so hopefully it will work!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

zappy61 said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> CocaCola simply relies on its acidic Ph value (about 3) as a disinfectant but hard water would negate any effect this might have. See my article here although this was about grey tanks the pinciples are similar.
> 
> Graham


Hi Graham,

True in grey waste tanks, I use a cup of bio washing powder in mine but the fresh water Coke idea is a one off and you dont leave it there once its done its job.

Boat's grey water goes straight overboard from the sinks, but the showers go into a sump which when *full *gets auto pumped out but if left half full can cause a smell and washing powder cures it.

Black waste goes in a holding tank, before any one says anything!

Peter


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Peter,

If the water has some hardness to it, (as most mains water does) which means its alkali, then this will cancel out the acidic value of the Coke and reduce its effectiveness.

Just curious, why does the sink water go overboard?

Regards,

Graham


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The type of hose you use to fill makes a difference. We have two. One 5 metre plastic food grade hose which I use 90% of the time. Water tastes fine. I have a 25 metre roll up hose which I am going to swap with my older 20 metre plastic hose (both none food grade). If I use the roll up hose the water tastes horrid and tea goes frothy. It wont do you any harm but tastes horrible. So the type of hose makes a difference.


----------



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi, we've filled up with a brand new food grade hose, it just makes tea taste awful, (electric kettle from house so it's not that) haven't even tried drinking it unboiled. I'm sure it's nothing nasty, just newness, just wanted advice on the best way to speed things along so it clears. thanks


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

suffolkmerc said:


> Hi, we've filled up with a brand new food grade hose, it just makes tea taste awful, (electric kettle from house so it's not that) haven't even tried drinking it unboiled. I'm sure it's nothing nasty, just newness, just wanted advice on the best way to speed things along so it clears. thanks


Fill the fridge with wine and stella and just drink that until you have flushed the tank through a few times. Sure it will be ok!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

zappy61 said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> If the water has some hardness to it, (as most mains water does) which means its alkali, then this will cancel out the acidic value of the Coke and reduce its effectiveness.
> 
> ...


Graham you put the Coke in an empty tank!

Sink/shower water on boats does not go into holding tanks, only black does.

Peter


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> zappy61 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Peter,
> ...


Hi Peter,

I see, but would 6 liters of coke in the average size tank be sure to reach all surfaces even with my driving? :lol:

Discharging of grey water into the briny I suppose is OK but when I went on the Broads some years ago they were talking about prohibiting its discharge because of the phosphorus contained in detergents supporting weed unwanted growth and the like.

Graham


----------

